# 2010 Keystone Outback 210Rs - Durango, Co - Sold



## Toma Gosselin

For a complete 'wordy' description and pictures please follow our Craig's list advertisement:

http://westslope.craigslist.org/rvs/5576434016.html

This trailer is in excellent condition. Some decal peeling (as usual). No delamination anywhere, no leaks, nothing broken.

In addition to the standard 210RS, we added a memory topper to the king bed. We have a full cover for it, but the jury is out on whether to use it or not. We also have a piece of indoor/outdoor carpeting that matches the floor for winter/mud conditions.


----------

